# What are trichromes?



## cardsrok (Nov 17, 2007)

I've seen this term tossed around but don't know what it is. What are trichromes?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## krazycraker (Nov 17, 2007)

trichomes are those little crystals on the leaves and flowers


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 18, 2007)

It's spelled "TRICHOME"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichome


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 18, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> It's spelled "TRICHOME"
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichome


 
that's a wicked link, Stoney... thanks


----------



## lyfr (Nov 18, 2007)

i thought it was when you had 3 shiny exhaust tips coming out of the back of your chevy lol


----------



## SSwest (Dec 3, 2007)

Where is the best place to get a scope to view the trichome?  I've tried RadioShack but no such luck on a 30x.  Can anyone tell me where else I may try?


----------



## BizzyHigh (Dec 3, 2007)

Just try radioshack online they have a 60X-100X scope on their website for 10.99 if you don't mind ordering stuff online it is perfect


----------



## SSwest (Dec 3, 2007)

BizzyHigh said:
			
		

> Just try radioshack online they have a 60X-100X scope on their website for 10.99 if you don't mind ordering stuff online it is perfect


 
I bought this one, too small to work with, magnification is too much to work with by hand.


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 3, 2007)

Trichomes are fairy dust!!!!! Like Peter Pan they will make you fly!


Stunzeed..


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 3, 2007)

:yeahthat: :goodposting: 





			
				That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> that's a wicked link, Stoney... thanks


----------

